# I'm eating a brownie.



## Spongy (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you know why I'm eating a brownie???  I'm eating a brownie because I neglected to eat between the hours of 12PM and 5PM.  

Learn from my mistakes, do not let yourself get this hungry...  You will make poor choices.  Delicious, creamy, chocolaty, rich, POOR choices.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 11, 2012)

LMAO!  nice one


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh I thought you were rubbing it in. I was gonna ban you...


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 11, 2012)

Yumm.... Sounds good...


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 11, 2012)

I had a brownie a couple weeks ago.  I was at the race track and my blood sugar crashed and the snack shack was loaded with brownies. Quick fix for sure and was sooo goood!!


----------



## HH (Jun 11, 2012)

MMMMMMMMMM brownies


----------



## Spongy (Jun 11, 2012)

That' MF'er had oreos on it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2012)

watch ya got in that brownie spongy I know u got something in there!lol


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Is a jamaican brownie???? MMMMM those are good!!!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 11, 2012)

nice bro it feels good to cheat when you deserve it  Next time have a "special" brownie


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 11, 2012)

Mmm brownies.  I'll just live vicariously through others cheats......


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

shit, Friday for cheat meal...I had 10 cookies! Yummy and no guilt here


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> shit, Friday for cheat meal...I had 10 cookies! Yummy and no guilt here



What kind?  i swear, if you say choclate chip i'll stab you!  lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> What kind?  i swear, if you say choclate chip i'll stab you!  lol



hahahahahahha...went to the bakery as I never eat anything off the shelf! They had smaller ones so I mixed and matched..


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jajaja that aint bad... I had me a bigass 2lb bag of doritos last nite


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> shit, Friday for cheat meal...I had 10 cookies! Yummy and no guilt here



*10 Cookies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *





*I dream Cookies !!!!*


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> *10 Cookies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, loved every minute of it. It's good to as I do kickoxing on Sat. and I have awesome energy!


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> LOL, loved every minute of it. It's good to as I do kickoxing on Sat. and I have awesome energy!



I baked brownies with the girls yesterday & made home made vanilla ice cream, it was hard to not have any  
It's the kids fault, that's it they're off to summer camp tomorrow


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> I baked brownies with the girls yesterday & made home made vanilla ice cream, it was hard to not have any
> It's the kids fault, that's it they're off to summer camp tomorrow



OMG, we used to make homemade ice cream as kids...loved it, don't think I could have said no and I'm not an ice cream person at all. Great will power lady! Wooo hooo...summer camp, for how long?


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> OMG, we used to make homemade ice cream as kids...loved it, don't think I could have said no and I'm not an ice cream person at all. Great will power lady! Wooo hooo...summer camp, for how long?



We loooove to make homemade ice cream, u can really taste the difference,right ? the girls love the process & they can never wait long enough for the ice cream to really freeze, lol


I was messing with ya,lol.. no summer camp for them, they'll be with us 24/7... It's exausting, but it's really fun, we get to really spend time together & have fun.... love summer break.


----------



## Whackor (Jun 12, 2012)

I was born a sugar freak!  I used to live on cookies and chocolate cake with chocolate fudge frosting for breakfast... or lunch... or dinner.  Candy bars at least 3 times a day.  My metabolism is naturally slow, but somehow my body has always been able to tolerate enormous amounts of sugar.    By all rights.... as much sugar as I use to consume, I should have grown into one of those land lubbers you see at the "all you can eat buffets".  

I still must satisfy the sweet cravings or I'll binge like a wild woman PMS'ing.  Just yesterday, I had a brownie turtle sundae and left a huge portion of brownie in the bowl.  A slice of heaven! 

Oh yea....one other secret, which is now no longer a secret; A teaspoon of straight out of the can Betty Crocker Chocolate Fudge frosting!!!!  10 gms of Pure sugar bliss   Whoo Hoo!!!  Puts a big smile on my face for hours, like some other things can  

Yep... that's me the Whackor.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 12, 2012)

I had one delicious cupcake yesterday...and a few watermelon Sour Patch kids...oh em gee. Then I ran 2 miles. WOO!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 12, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> We loooove to make homemade ice cream, u can really taste the difference,right ? the girls love the process & they can never wait long enough for the ice cream to really freeze, lol
> 
> 
> *I was messing with ya,lol*.. no summer camp for them, they'll be with us 24/7... It's exausting, but it's really fun, we get to really spend time together & have fun.... love summer break.



Man, and I was excited for you for a min. there  I bet you guys have a blast!


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 12, 2012)

Whackor said:


> I was born a sugar freak!  I used to live on cookies and chocolate cake with chocolate fudge frosting for breakfast... or lunch... or dinner.  Candy bars at least 3 times a day.  My metabolism is naturally slow, but somehow my body has always been able to tolerate enormous amounts of sugar.    By all rights.... as much sugar as I use to consume, I should have grown into one of those land lubbers you see at the "all you can eat buffets".
> 
> I still must satisfy the sweet cravings or I'll binge like a wild woman PMS'ing.  Just yesterday, I had a brownie turtle sundae and left a huge portion of brownie in the bowl.  A slice of heaven!
> 
> ...



Lol, I was a sugar freak growing up too, I would literally have dessert before dinner, I was blessed with a super fast metabolism thank god.. Now, I don't care for sweets at all, don't crave it at all.  I'm constantly baking with the kids & I don't even think about having sweets.. 
I think I topped my sweet allowence when I was younger, lol


----------

